# Think Blue Trainer



## Coffeuk01 (Sep 24, 2018)

What is yalls highest score with the Think Blue Trainer? I’ve seen my score as high as 96 and I’m not an aggressive driver!







this is after a commute of 70 miles (5 miles of stop and go traffic)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Huh, didn't know we had this feature! I'm traveling this weekend—I'll dial in my Think Blue and report back.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Coffeuk01 said:


> What is yalls highest score with the Think Blue Trainer? I’ve seen my score as high as 96 and I’m not an aggressive driver! this is after a commute of 70 miles (5 miles of stop and go traffic)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


96 is the highest I've ever seen, it seems to get over than you'd have to coast down a very long hill at speed.

Funny thing: put the car in full Eco mode, set cruise 5mph under speed limit and the car will score about 86. Put anything in sport or manual modes and it gets like 82 no matter how conservatively you drive.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine always tops out at 86 when I cruise on the freeway(even getting killer mileage). I've seen 100 before after rural driving about 35 mph in eco mode for 15 miles. 

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/46375616252/in/dateposted-public/" title="Think blue"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7880/46375616252_2f5a69e6fe_h.jpg" width="1200" height="1600" alt="Think blue"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Coffeuk01 (Sep 24, 2018)

brianbgw said:


> Mine always tops out at 86 when I cruise on the freeway(even getting killer mileage). I've seen 100 before after rural driving about 35 mph in eco mode for 15 miles.
> 
> <a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/46375616252/in/dateposted-public/" title="Think blue"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7880/46375616252_2f5a69e6fe_h.jpg" width="1200" height="1600" alt="Think blue"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


Do you have 4 motion? I haven’t seen the normal car in the upper right hand corner before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I was playing with my trainer this weekend and was averaging about 28MPGs, doing 70 sometimes 75mph. I have 4 Motion....so not sure how to achieve a higher rating unless I slow down haha but who wants to do that!?


----------



## Coffeuk01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont understand the feature. I also have never read the manual or anything. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

